
Textografo: Generate Diagrams and Flowcharts with a Simple Textual Syntax - walkirie2
https://textografo.com
======
walkirie2
Textografo was built for IT and Business people. Key capabilities are: \- Text
to diagram technology \- Diagram Animation in one click \- Real-time
collaboration with teams and clients

